# Missing Man In NC



## bigwave (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey everyone, please help this family and their friends find this man. I do business with him and he has been missing since sunday. If I lived closer I would do everything I could to aid in the search. He has a young bride and family that did not get to celebrate xmas with him. I know some of you probably live in the area. My prayers go out to him and his family for a safe and speedy return. 
https://www.wvec.com/news/184823121.html?fb_action_ids=4041454925813&fb_action_types=og.recommends&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%7B%224041454925813%22%3A548279391849925%7D&action_type_map=%7B%224041454925813%22%3A%22og.recommends%22%7D&action_ref_map

Thanks 
Kevin


----------



## Country Dave (Dec 27, 2012)

Man that’s real sad. You hate to see stuff like that. I will keep him and his family in my prayers.


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2012)

man, that stinks!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 27, 2012)

[-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< hope all turns out alright


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 27, 2012)

I hope all ends well but he was out baiting ducks?


----------



## albright1695 (Dec 27, 2012)

He was out in a canoe checking duck blinds and went missing. Gear and canoe have been found.Cellphone has been found and authorities are working with cellphone service provider to pinpoint his last call which was while he was out. They are dragging now and dive teams have been brought in.(All info from a post on bassboatcentral.com under NCbassfishing club) So things dont look promising,my [-o< to his family.


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2012)

[-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## Jim (Dec 28, 2012)

Any updates on this?


----------



## albright1695 (Dec 28, 2012)

Jim I just read on same website as noted that the search has been suspended. Very sad news. [-o<


----------



## bigwave (Dec 28, 2012)

Man this really sucks, This man is not a personal friend of mine, however I do buy his product where I work. We have a very good business relationship, He is a kind young man that just got married a few months ago. I could not believe it when I saw he was missing. His company is Cape Lookout Lures. He makes some of the best Kingfish skirts on the market. Several Pro SKA teams in my area use his products. I cannot believe what his family is going through right now. I pray for his safe return...... [-o<


----------



## bigwave (Jan 15, 2013)

RIP My Brother, I could not even imagine what his family is going through.  
https://outerbanksvoice.com/2013/01/13/body-of-missing-currituck-man-is-recovered/


----------



## Country Dave (Jan 15, 2013)

_Very sad, very tragic and very odd that the body was recovered by a relative. You have all these professionals looking and can’t find him but a relative does. Am I the only one who thinks that’s a little strange? My prayers to his family. _


----------



## JustinNC (Jan 15, 2013)

I am a member of another forum that this man's dad frequented. His dad was a standup guy and well respected member of that forum, still is, but obviously we havent heard from him since he asked for prayers from the forum that night. A good man, and had to be no doubt a great son to be related to him.


----------



## Country Dave (Jan 15, 2013)

JustinNC said:


> I am a member of another forum that this man's dad frequented. His dad was a standup guy and well respected member of that forum, still is, but obviously we havent heard from him since he asked for prayers from the forum that night. A good man, and had to be no doubt a great son to be related to him.



_Very nice Justin,
I’m sure they he was a stand up guy. I hope we find out what exactly what happened. _


----------



## JustinNC (Jan 16, 2013)

Country Dave said:


> JustinNC said:
> 
> 
> > I am a member of another forum that this man's dad frequented. His dad was a standup guy and well respected member of that forum, still is, but obviously we havent heard from him since he asked for prayers from the forum that night. A good man, and had to be no doubt a great son to be related to him.
> ...



When his Dad comes back to the forum, I will pass on what information he passes on. I don't expect to see him around for a while, for obvious reasons, but I am sure he will report in when he feels like it, if the media (however reliable that may or may not be) doesnt release it first.


----------



## JustinNC (Jan 23, 2013)

Here is his father... His handle is manybeards. Keep praying for a father that lost his son. Manybeards is a well respected member of the forum below.

https://www.nchuntandfish.com/forums/showthread.php?81691-Graham-Patrick-Hoard-Aug-17-1984-Jan-12-2013&p=1028734#post1028734


----------



## bigwave (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey Justin, I feel for the man in the above post, yet another young man. When I posted this, I was talking about Ricky Ballance from Currituck I think. His funeral was last week. If you were a friend of his on facebook you would see the huge outpouring of love and prayers for him. It breaks my heart for his young bride and family. I did not know the guy in the above post. The good die young, I will certainly miss Ricky.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Feb 17, 2013)

Don't know if any of y'all saw this or not, but open up to page 52 of the BASS times magazine for february.


----------

